
Audio from an exorcism from 1976.  Don't listen if you want to sleep tonight. - mactac
http://www.noisemademedoit.com/exorcism-1976/
======
EvaPeron
I think the 1614 Roman rite of exorcism was "updated" after this incident,
i.e., exorcisms do still transpire, but in a different way i.e., not talking
to "the demon" a la the movie "The Exorcist" but more praying for healing and
so forth, reason being, if the subject is not really processed by some other
entity, addressing said entity aloud directly might make the situation worse
by the power of suggestion. So (to my knowledge anyway) I think exorcisms do
still take place, but they try and be a bit more aware of the delicacies of
those sorts of situations.

------
marssaxman
What on earth does this have to do with hacker news?

